
A 19th-Century Illustrator Found Beauty in the Slimiest of Sea Creatures - prismatic
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/this-19th-century-illustrator-found-beauty-slimiest-sea-creatures-180967625/?no-ist
======
HarryHirsch
Harvard has a collection of jellyfish models made from blown glass from around
the same time. There were meant to be used for teaching and research, they are
three-dimensional reproductions because the animal can't be preserved and
colour photography was in its infancy then. The realism and the mastery of the
craft is truly astounding.

~~~
scoggs
Any chance there are photos of any sort online? That sounds really interesting
and if the photos in the article reminded you of them (the images were
gorgeous) I'd imagine they share that trait of gorgeousness.

~~~
HarryHirsch
[http://mcz.harvard.edu/collections/blaschka_coll.html](http://mcz.harvard.edu/collections/blaschka_coll.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_and_Rudolf_Blaschka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_and_Rudolf_Blaschka)

~~~
scoggs
Thanks, Harry!

------
detcader
Is the Smithsonian so desperate for revenue that it needs to ask me to both
enable "notifications" and sign up for its newsletter the second the page
loads? Who needs _notifications_ on smithsonianmag.com?

